# HSR in Oregon



## pdxjim (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting entry from this Law professor who loves to blog about government and the comments. HSR in Oregon Link

Jim from PDX


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 23, 2012)

Keep in mind that blogger enjoys a high profile in Oregon due to his status as an acerbic member of "CAVE" ... that is, Citizens Against Virtually Everything.

There's not a public works project out there he hasn't thrown cold water on. To him, spending tax dollars = automatic waste of money.

As to this specific post....he acts as though he's stumbled upon a government secret when in reality this timeline/document has been around for a while.

He shows his ignorance when he talks about the "Leadership Council" that is supposedly stacked with rail advocates, when in reality many of the people

on the council hold those positions due to their elected office...the various mayors, for instance. Portland is about to get a new mayor, and many of those

other towns will by the time this is done, too. It's not a deliberate attempt to stack the deck.

And his comment that a new alignment "sounds a lot like laying new track" is laughable.


----------

